# Calling Man City Fans



## ManCity2015

HELLO!

I am a researcher working on behalf of Manchester City Football Club. 

We are currently producing a new series of online films about our most dedicated fans from around the world. The series of six ten minute films will feature multiple stories from several countries (including the UAE).

We're looking for passionate MCFC fans with interesting stories of MCFC fandom who would love to share their stories of commitment and dedication.

Do you have any great fan stories or know anyone who does? People who have sacrificed a lot to watch a game, for example, or anyone who has had a MCFC themed-wedding, or has painted their house sky blue!

Please contact me - Claire - on fanengagement[at]mcfc[dot]co[dot]uk

Claire 

> -----------------------------
> Manchester City Football Club Limited registered in England No. 40946 with registered office at Etihad Stadium, Etihad Campus, Manchester M11 3FF.


----------

